# How to change the instrument cluster



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gauges would need to be reprogramed by dealership. Older GM cars like 01 and below you could get away with this if it was the same year or 1 below or above depending on the minor changes in the model years.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Gauges would need to be reprogramed by dealership. Older GM cars like 01 and below you could get away with this if it was the same year or 1 below or above depending on the minor changes in the model years.


What about using a junkyard cluster? Would it still need to be re programmed?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

samchicago said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I drive a 2011 Cruze ECO with 65k miles on it and it has been an absolute joy to drive this car. But today morning the remote won't work as the battery was completely drained. I got a jump start and the car started right away and has been perfect since then except for my Instrument cluster display not working. The digital display is dead, the indicators work but no sound or blinkers on the dash when i turn them on and the low fuel indicator is ON even though there is still half a tank. All the gauges are working fine (speedometer, temp, fuel) just the display is dead.
> 
> ...



Hey Sam,

Let me know if you need any further assistance with this, and getting in contact with the dealership. I would be happy to contact them on your behalf. Please be sure to reach out to me in a private message! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> Let me know if you need any further assistance with this, and getting in contact with the dealership. I would be happy to contact them on your behalf. Please be sure to reach out to me in a private message!
> 
> ...


Patsy, even though I bet you'd make an epic green eggs and ham, I would not make them for Sam-he-is if I were you. I hear he does not like them here or there, in a house with a mouse, in a box with a fox, or on a boat with a goat. However, if he sends you his VIN, he could like them in his car with enough persuasion!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

